# منظفات عضوية.. موضوع مهم



## محمد1004 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
قبل فترة شاهدت على التلفاز برنامجا وثائقيا يتحدث عن المبادرات الشخصية للشباب لانقاذ الكوكب 
كان احدهم شاب سنغافوري اطلق مبادرة تصنيع المنظفات المنزلية و مزيلات الشحوم من الفواكه و الخضروات و كان ذلك من خلال تجميع الفواكه في براميل و اضافة عليها الماء و محلول سكريي بني اللون و بعض الخمائر(لم يذكرها) ثم يتركها لكي تتحلل لا هوائيا و من ثم يحصل على منتج بعد معالجته ليصبح منظف عضوي صديق للبيئة, و قد حصل على مزيل للدهون من خلال تخمير الاناناس لا هوائيا 

انا احتاج تفسير علمي لما قام به هذا الشاب و هل هذه العملية شبيه بصناعة الخل و اذا كان احدكم عنده تفاصيل عن هذه العملية ياريت ما يبخل علينا بعلمه 
و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد1004 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اين الخبراء و المختصين


----------

